# VST app



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Noticed I can now get the Android vst app. Just wondered what you guys use refractor metre wise? (if not using the official metre) As it states Fully functional with or without a coffee refractometer*(add measurement data with a refractometer).*

Any help would be great.thanks.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

VST software is designed for used with the VST refractometer. That said, if you can measure TDS of a coffee sample, you can feed this data into the software plus dose weight and brewed weight to arrive at extraction yield.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The expressometer....been around nearly 9 years

http://coffeeman.homecall.co.uk/index_files/Page524.htm


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Think I will order a Lattegraph too

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The app is well worth having without a TDS meter. You can see the impact of changes to recipes/ratios/dilution rates etc.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> The expressometer....been around nearly 9 years
> 
> http://coffeeman.homecall.co.uk/index_files/Page524.htm


9 years? A bit late in the game there...here's the original "TDS meter" from 50yrs before:

http://www.labstuff.nl/contents/nl/p5080.html


----------

